# melamine thickness for enclosure



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi, i am looking at building a 2.4m long x 1m x 1m enclusure for a pair of black headed monitors. 
firstly would this be a good size? 

i dont know how thick the melamine has to be. the only melamine sheets ive found at theses lengths are 3mm thick. would this be too thin? 

id imagine it is. if so how do i join two boards together? 

thank you


----------

